# SHITCORE 4 LIFE!!!



## Satan

So anyone into the noise scene??


----------



## train in vain

Scene no. Noise yes.


----------



## Satan

shitnoise


----------



## roguetrader

you mean Merzbow / Whitehouse electronic noise / power violence / industrial type 'music' OR Fear of God / Napalm Deatn guitar based noise OR some other kind of noise altogether ???

define your terms and then I can say yes or no ! maybe list a couple of your favorites from the scene ???


----------



## Older Than Dirt

You kids.

Noise is so _retro_- tonality _been_ dead, son. HNW, PE, "power violence"- meh.

Back when i was into that kind of stuff in the early '80s, i had my Kawai synth droning, with my Farfisa Combo-Compact organ with a giant like 9-note dissonant chord taped down with duct tape, run through a couple fuzz boxes and delays, and a couple mic feedback-through-fx-to-shitty-guitar-amp loops going.

The old lady from upstairs came pounding on the door of my LES storefront, screaming about the noise. When i told her i was just playing music, she replied "Ain't no _music_, and you ain't got no _license_ from the city to run no _machine shop_ in there!" One of my favorite reviews of my music career.

Anyway, some old-school noise, back when we thought it should have _structure_:


----------



## Satan

no im talking about harsh noise.  this is a local band from my country


----------



## Satan




----------



## BradKajukenbo




----------



## train in vain

Crass said:


> into the noise





Crass said:


> into the noise




https://m.soundcloud.com/fyathyrio/ev666
Me doin what I do live maybe 5 yrs ago. I may have to start an electronics thread on here heh. Probably not too many folks into diy noise machine bleepbloops and circuit bending lurking around here but ehhh..maybe.


----------



## Satan

train in vain said:


> https://m.soundcloud.com/fyathyrio/ev666
> Me doin what I do live maybe 5 yrs ago. I may have to start an electronics thread on here heh. Probably not too many folks into diy noise machine bleepbloops and circuit bending lurking around here but ehhh..maybe.


im into noise


----------



## Matt Derrick

noise is not music.


----------



## train in vain

Matt Derrick said:


> noise is not music.


Thats not really true. I mean sure just a blast of feedback or static isnt music but noises can be used in musical ways. I do think most things people call "noise music" arent music though. I love noise as much as music haha.


----------



## Satan

Matt Derrick said:


> noise is not music.


stop music facism ! get drunk


----------



## Beegod Santana

Black Dice and Albert Ayler baby!


----------



## train in vain

Beegod Santana said:


> Black Dice and Albert Ayler baby!


Fuck yeah i got into albert ayler around 96 when lee and thurston from sonic youth were talking about him. I had already been listening to coltrane for a year or so and some other jazz. Werent too many teens around listening to that shit in those days haha. With an equally strong love of morbid angel and kraftwerk. 😂


----------



## WanderLost

Beegod Santana said:


> Black Dice and Albert Ayler baby!


I found a copy of Creature Comforts at value village once. Probably my favorite Black Dice album.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Crass said:


> stop music facism ! get drunk



look, i know most 'noise fans' get super offended when i say noise isn't music, but it's not.

"The art of arranging sounds in time so as to produce a continuous, unified, and evocative composition, as through melody, harmony, rhythm, and timbre." literally the definition of music.

Noise (in most contexts that we are speaking of) has no pattern, or structure. Noise is random. No one has ever said, "I can't wait for so and so noise band to play track 5 from their first album at the live concert tonight." That's because it's impossible to reproduce, so therefore, it is not music.

I'm not saying you can't have _elements _of noise in music, (just look at industrial, rock bands like sonic youth, etc) but alone it is not music.

I understand you might like the sound of random shit being blasted into your eardrum, but i do not. My personal opinion is that noise 'music' is for hipsters and pseudo intellectuals. That is my personal opinion, please don't crucify me over it.

I'm not going to stop you from posting about it or discussing it, I'm just chiming in with my opinion that is unlikely to change and I'm not going to bother you about it anymore.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Matt Derrick said:


> No one has ever said, "I can't wait for so and so noise band to play track 5 from their first album at the live concert tonight." That's because it's impossible to reproduce, so therefore, it is not music.



Hard disagree. Just look at Caroliner, Sun City Girls, Fat Worm Of Error, Boredoms, wolf eyes and several bands already mentioned here. They all have many "noise arrangements" that are almost identical to the album versions when played live. Classical composers also make noise pieces where the sheet music consists of several equations with variables that change depending on the performance. Just because it sounds totally random to you doesn't mean it is.

Whatever though, if you don't like it no one's making you listen.


----------



## Satan

noise is noise .i give you that. but i still dance around to the sound of random shit <3


----------

